# CPT for replacement of gastrostomy button



## swhager (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello. I am stuck on a CPT code.
My general surgeon states that he took a patient to the OR and removed and replaced gastrostomy button.
Any thoughts as to what code(s) I should be using. I really do not like using unlisted codes, if at all possible.
Thanks


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Sep 26, 2015)

please post in the correct forum... this is for job related inquiries


----------



## swhager (Oct 4, 2015)

So sorry


----------

